# Converting a pull start into an electric 12volt system on a generator?



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Has anyone used a wiper motor with the 90° drive setup to start a 2 cycle 1200 watt genny instead of OEM replacement? I am trying a r&d (bored) for a genny I am servicing. Parts are hard to find on chinese desk weight like etq"s who....????? I am pondering storage clutches wiper motors vs. repurposed starter retrofitting?any ideas ????


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I doubt a wiper motor would have the torque to crank over a generator, even a suitcase one.


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

I want to adapt an overrunning clutch w/ a strong enough wiper motor to start the two stroke engine up,but if it goes south on me make a redundant manual pull start and a back up in case of dead battery. The problem is what is available and affordable to...lol. Yet small of course. Not heavy ,bulky ,or combersome.


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

cumbersome. Paulr44,I am wondering how much torque is required from a wiper motor? And is there any gear reductions...oops lever increase for ratio speed increase. To overcome compression on a cold start of a beater 2 stroke 63cc engine. There are so many motors out there. But starter motors aren't in a configuration of 90° angle like a flush mounting of a wiper motor that I have seen?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Get a Troybilt electric jumpstart for weedeaters and adapt it for your blower. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Small 2 strokes like that in the '60s used the gen section as the starter with no starter needed at all. Needed a battery and some different wiring to do it. The starter and generator were the same part.


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

There is good news and bad news..bad news tearoom into etq 950 gen set and alot has come up... Base gasket, gover.nor seal, head gasket. Even had a hole from poor casting at base during the machaning process flaw during cut down on engine block to head area.would not have found it if I didn' do a partial tear down.. Piston wear minimal, no slap, fringed and polish of heads and crown to have something to do.Rebuilt carb in soak and push and back flow there was alot of sandy residual galleries,even the carb is plugged.I will see about sending pics once I am done. Try
Not to laugh


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Does anyone know what the head gasket specs are. It is an aluminum head with an iron block. Obviously the old guessumation method failed, with the carbon blow by and blackened head savings she ran till she couldn't and she got ran alot in the black out in2004, winter whiteout and mechanic work . She is quirky but is the first 2 cycle I f f partsserviced in years since 1986 with an M123 true off road trucks of the military and We didn't go far in on that...lol.. Not alot ug parts but cheap is ok from across the pond there somewhere .We will see...anyone with those torques hit me up. Thanks frag out...lol


----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## TonyEMS30 (Dec 28, 2018)

Opps wrong table...hell I needed it. Had to use a beer can cut out to compress the rings back into piston ,to install into block and then install both onto rod pin and clips. A good day.


----------

